# Reno Air Race



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi: I have a bigger file 65 megs is that too big?

regards,

sunny


----------



## ozumn (May 4, 2006)

i know its more then a year after yer post but no its not too big, more reno stuff i love it.


----------



## sunny91 (May 5, 2006)

I do not know if i have always the file i will check that,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 11, 2006)

I found this about Reno Air Race.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-486121253287211672&q=Reno+air+race

sunny


----------

